# A Place To Post Espresso & Brew Videos!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought this thread might be a good idea

Here's one from me anyway..


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I like it, good idea - cool video


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I might do a better video when the Red Brick is ready to be played with. Maybe a full length movie of me chonging through the whole bag, plus my signiture crappy commentary! I'm hoping the more videos I shoot the better I will get at them and the more comfortable i will be on camera.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You should do one with a soundtrack! Perhaps you could even record the soundtrack yourself?

I thought it'd be fun to do a 'How not to make an espresso' video with amusing commentary.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Due to my brother living with us at the mo I don't have my studio up and running so my own soundtrack will have to wait for a bit, good idea though, in a couple of months that will be a possibility. I do quite like talking on camera though even if im not that good at it yet!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Much better than I could have done. Glad you posted it up! I'll have a go at some point when the kids are asleep.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Whoooooaa!!!

You flipped that doser like a boss. I bow to you.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

HaHa! Yeah, being pretty handy with the doser means zero clumping and no need to poke around with a fork or paper-clip!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I've posted this before so apologies to those who've seen it already.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. That was fantastic. I really enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This thread is now a sticky


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice Video Nick. Tasting a gusher is always Enamel-strippingly fun. The Licho required a very very fine grind from memory


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just knocked up this one today for a bit of fun.

By the way, no i don't have tourettes or a twitch, I cut loads out and moved bits about an' ting in iMovie before posting.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

You absolute nutter! Standby for cease and desist orders for ripping off a classic 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice hoodie.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here you go guy's, one with a soundtrack.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool vid. Can the next one be a close up of the naked pour


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Far too filthy for YouTube Gary!

Yeah, why not, I need to start getting a bit more creative with my videos


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There is a reason why they are called 'naked' portafilters!

Its because they are pornographic! Get making porn Nick!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No 50 second German shyzer extractions please


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, shot a video and am in the process of producing a soundtrack, I've come up with an interesting concept where each component of the track represents the sounds generated during extraction, ie pre-infusion, pump and pour etc and I'm structuring it to follow the timing in the video. Hell of a challenge but it could be quite cool if it works.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Done..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you have the YouTube link ? My android phone won't allow this video , boohoo


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You sir are a mad man and I salute you.

Good naked bass extraction.

I want to film a naked bass extraction!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's all about the Buttery Biscuit Bass!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

There sure are some talented folk on here. That sounds amazing

The pour looks fantastic in that double walled shot glass. I looked at getting some of those at one point.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thankyou Tribs, I'm Glad you like it. Are you a Dubstep Fan then? I'm happy enough with it to produce a full length track using it actually, It'll take me anything up to a couple of weeks depending on how long it takes me to finish the sodding fascias and soffits on my house but I'll send you the file when it's done if you want?

To be honest, the twin walled shot glasses look awesome but I much much prefer drinking from ceramic!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman I present for your viewing (dis)pleasure..the FSR...well OK , 44 seconds but with espresso yield because I forget to look at the damn scales until too late! My last shot of Vilca, didnt taste too bad actually even tho a few grams over.. 19g into 32g PID was 92c , 2nd boiler switched off. About as fine as i dare grind, normally this results in 50 second shots or there abouts! Video makes the crema look loads more yellowy than real life, damn Blackberry.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman I present for your viewing (dis)pleasure..the FSR...well OK , 44 seconds but with espresso yield because I forget to look at the damn scales until too late! My last shot of Vilca, didnt taste too bad actually even tho a few grams over.. 19g into 32g PID was 92c , 2nd boiler switched off. About as fine as i dare grind, normally this results in 50 second shots or there abouts! Video makes the crema look loads more yellowy than real life, damn Blackberry.


Great vid gary! You looked a bit like pop-eye when you had your grinder brush in your mouth!

I love how the pump changes pitch about 30 seconds into the shot, its like your machine is saying 'oh god not another FSR...put more coal on fire boys'!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I love how the pump changes pitch about 30 seconds into the shot, its like your machine is saying 'oh god not another FSR...put more coal on fire boys'!


It certainly does sound like its struggling, its a miracle im still on the original pump after all this beasting it often gets.

Most of the noise from Brewtus is the drip tray and the cup warmer covers to be honest, a bit of dampening with rubber strips would make it fairly quiet.

Hmmm I loves me spinitstk, ag ag ag ag


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> Thankyou Tribs, I'm Glad you like it. Are you a Dubstep Fan then? I'm happy enough with it to produce a full length track using it actually, It'll take me anything up to a couple of weeks depending on how long it takes me to finish the sodding fascias and soffits on my house but I'll send you the file when it's done if you want?
> 
> To be honest, the twin walled shot glasses look awesome but I much much prefer drinking from ceramic!


I'm not sure you could class me as a Dubstep fan as such, but I like the track you made and some other stuff I've heard. Would definitely be interested in the track as a file when it's complete.

I have the same d'Ancap cup(s) you have and I actually prefer my espresso in this. I am able to swirl to release more of the aroma and if I decide it doesn't quite cut it or I am in the mood anyway, I can quickly steam some milk and make a flat white. My rattleware shot pitcher is largely unused.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought I'd get in on the action although the pour isn't quite as pretty as some of the others. Its Jirmiwachu slightly past it's best but still tasting pretty good.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I thought I'd get in on the action although the pour isn't quite as pretty as some of the others. Its Jirmiwachu slightly past it's best but still tasting pretty good.


I hope you forgot to zero the scales! Nice extraction but it needs some bass now, maybe Nick started a trend?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Scales were zeroed! Pure luck it finished on 30.0. I'll do a proper vid in a week or so when exams are finished.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Great videos guys. I might have to do one tomorrow when no-ones in watching me be a geek.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Loving the videos guys! Luke, I recon that was a pretty sexy pour, couple of dead spots and as Mark said that quiet roto pump needs thickening up with some bass but I'm digging it! I fancy a sack of Jirmiwachu now..


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It's total pants but here is my effort. LOL. The espresso and flat white made out of it was fantastic though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do I see your steam wand leaking there? Does it hiss occasionally?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I thought I'd get in on the action although the pour isn't quite as pretty as some of the others. Its Jirmiwachu slightly past it's best but still tasting pretty good.


We wanr Roy , we want Roy!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Do I see your steam wand leaking there? Does it hiss occasionally?


It is indeed a very mild leak. It never hisses. As you can see it doesn't actually drip during the shot even with the pump vibing. If I left it about 10 mins there would maybe 1 or 2 drips. I'd rather live with it than get it fixed under warranty after hearing some of the horror stories (I believe you have one also) of the company that handle philips's repairs


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Indeed , the courier firm they use trashed it, customer service was dire! The dripping wand ended up terminal, when the hissing started the brew pressure became inconsistent. Blessing in disguise as was an excuse for the Brewt


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A full vid showing shot prep and bottomless pour - the bottomless behaved eventually! Beans are Extract original espresso.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> A full vid showing shot prep and bottomless pour - the bottomless behaved eventually! Beans are Extract original espresso.


That is a mighty fine extraction there Luke. I particularly like the pair of trousers featured in the background.

Have you joined the Volvic frequent flier reward scheme yet?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the rotary pump, so quiet and instant.

Suprised you feel the need to WDT with Roy, all my tests show no noticeable improvement in the cup, infact less faff = less channeling


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

@Mark - if only Volvic offered that I'd be halfway to Australia by now! That said it isn't that expensive and the peace of mind is worth it.

@Gary - I've been finding the VST pretty fussy and doing a small amount of WDT means I can be less careful with dosing into the basket. I didn't WDT this morning though and the pour was just as good but I did do a slight nutate to even out the grounds.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I must try and remember that not everyone on here has a convex tamper.

The convex works best with tamping directly onto a mound of coffee. =|) (|] If I WDT and start with a flat bed of coffee I get some funny looking (and tasting) extractions.

The flat base version of the same tamper produced donut extractions with a mound =|| (|] and a decent extraction with a level bed of coffee. =|| |]


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

So it's better not to level the coffee when using a convex tamper?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a prescriptive directive by any means. Simply what I found with tinkering at home.

Best to try out both ways , taste and re-test over and over again.

Theorising - starting with a level bed of coffee the convex will push the grinds outwards - so the edges become dense and thick, the centre less dense and thin. With a mound it (seems) to even out and extraction is more even.

Of course this could all be boll0x ; )


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, it definitely makes sense. I'll make sure to test it when I get my Gaggia Classic and Motta convex tamper.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a mound with a flat tamper







lol


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I must try and remember that not everyone on here has a convex tamper.
> 
> The convex works best with tamping directly onto a mound of coffee. =|) (|] If I WDT and start with a flat bed of coffee I get some funny looking (and tasting) extractions.
> 
> The flat base version of the same tamper produced donut extractions with a mound  =|| (|] and a decent extraction with a level bed of coffee. =|| |]


Aaah, so Gary, if i understand the formula correctly...

= l ) + l l ] = ;-/

..whereas:

= l l + ( l] = O!

...therefore:

= l l + l l] =  ^2

...and:

= l ) + ( l ] =  ^2

...the Ancient Egyptians, of course, already knew this! 

(Sorry, couldn't resist...not that I tried very hard...)

= l l +


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Almost

= l ) --> l|] = ;-/

..whereas:

= l l --> (l] = :-O

...therefore:

= l l --> l|] = 

...and:

= l ) --> (|] = ;-)

Not forgetting

= l l --> l|] + MC2/Classic = :-[]

..post of the year 2013 ...in the bag


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

^Ur

(

V








=  aswell if that works?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure what that one is Nick!

Gary damn you - maybe I'll have to investigate convex bases now!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The donut distribution of the Versalab M3 grinder lends itself to a concave tamper









= l( --> )l] = aaaaggggghhhhhhh


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

IF =|) --> II] OR =|| --> (I] THEN :-D Δ :-O ∴ IF =|| --> II] OR =|) --> (I] THEN :-D Δ :-D

I must be bored :-/

P.S. Gary..... . .

. .∴

=|( --> )I} = ]∴∴. = :'-(

∴..

...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

That P.S. bit worked far better before I posted it!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Not sure what that one is Nick!


It was mean't to be a V60 and pouring kettle! Trouble is it pulls back any double spaces when you post. It never looked anything like it in the first place either!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> It was mean't to be a V60 and pouring kettle! Trouble is it pulls back any double spaces when you post. It never looked anything like it in the first place either!


OK, ok, let's start again....it's book right, 4 words, first one sounds like....? I think you need to standardise these & include them in your glossary! ;-)

"...legend has it there is an ancient sect of coffee shamen, they don't communicate in words like what you an' me do, they just use strange symbols & glyphs...it's like they are made of coffee, not just full of it!"


----------



## hollycoffee (Feb 24, 2013)

Great video 

It would be great to get some numbers on subtitle line (grams of coffee on the scale, time of extraction....)

and of course your impression of the taste.


----------



## hollycoffee (Feb 24, 2013)

Next time please add a close up of the milk pouring or get the cup close to the camera at the end and show us the results...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> I thought this thread might be a good idea
> 
> Here's one from me anyway..


Great little vid mate. Did you get the standard Silvia leakage near end? Hated my Silvia for that


----------



## craig01nire (Apr 4, 2013)

great video


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

I love the way you flipped the doser! Great video!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Was gonna start a thread then realised there was already a sticky.

So, comments please:






17g in an 18g VST, Allpress Redchurch blend - the last of the kilo I bought for Christmas.

I didn't weigh out but I stopped with the onset of blonding. The amount in the cup looks to be not far shy of 30g though.

Sorry the pour itself was a little dark and blurry. I guess making vids takes practice!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dude that is a long time to prep for a shot!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you do that routine every time you pull a shot? That would drive me mad! Perhaps I'm not putting in enough effort? The espresso for look good though.

2 questions; how did it taste and how did you film that clip? I could see both hands! Was it a Gopro with body mount?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Dude that is a long time to prep for a shot!!


Erm, is that a long time?? Yes, I do that for every shot


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Do you do that routine every time you pull a shot? That would drive me mad! Perhaps I'm not putting in enough effort? The espresso for look good though.
> 
> 2 questions; how did it taste and how did you film that clip? I could see both hands! Was it a Gopro with body mount?


The shot tasted good! Just how I liike it...

I filmed the clip with a phone-sized HD recorder (like a flip). Samsung job witha gorillapd attached and tucked into my zip top!

Will post a pic in sec...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I only do one or two shots a day so the prep is part of the ritual.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

View attachment 5093


lo-fi way to film with both hands free.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What a faff?! The WDT not only doing a great job of scratching your VST seems to add little value in terms of removing deadspots, loads of channelling going on there. Grind looks very fine, maybe too fine.

I would work out the grind retention (say 3g) and throw in your 17g + the retention figure, so for e.g 20g. Then grind thwacking for dear life - this is the key to clump free. Modify the exit hole to throw the pile centrally in the basket. Dont bother with WDT.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> lo-fi way to film with both hands free.


Why didn't I think of that! Great idea.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Loads of channelling? How can you tell? Thought it was when you got spurts or blonding in only one (or more) areas of the basket?

Grind was pretty fine to be fair. Had tightened it up a bit thinking my Redchurch was going a bit stale but guess I shoulda left the setting where it was.

I noticed the dead spot but without the WDT it's like cable TV. Will try thwacking like a lunatic - thanks and the extra dosage. Great suggestions.

Exit hole has a schnozzer so all good there...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Loads of channelling? How can you tell? Thought it was when you got spurts or blonding in only one (or more) areas of the basket?


There seemed to be much less flow from the side of the PF away from the handle


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've gotta say I couldn't see any channelling but it is hard to tell with the camera shake (plus I know f-all). What did your puck look like? Any bore holes?

Ultimately if it tastes good then it is good!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't check for bore holes this time though I usually do and they appear clear.

I got holes before I started to do the poor-man's preinfusion (where I open the steam valve and then press the brew switch).

It did taste good to me though my taste buds are not highly developed. No sourness at all though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> There seemed to be much less flow from the side of the PF away from the handle


Yeah, that seems to be a common occurrance. Bit weird though as:

1. This happens regularly dispite the randomness of the direction in which I put the basket in the PF

2. My worktop is not level, admittedly it leans forward but if I tilt it back I have to tilt it back by quite a lot to centralise the flow.

Something to look into for sure.

I'm pretty sure it's my distribution technique though...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hey Milan your to be applauded for putting up a clip, takes effort and time , plus always good watch . Not enough people put em up. Cheers !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey Milan your to be applauded for putting up a clip, takes effort and time , plus always good watch . Not enough people put em up. Cheers !


x2 good to see how other people work. I'm going to try and do one at the weekend, see if my thwacking is up to speed.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey Milan your to be applauded for putting up a clip, takes effort and time , plus always good watch . Not enough people put em up. Cheers !


Thank you. It was your vid from earlier that inspired me to do it!

Hugely enjoyable to see how other people do it. At the end of the day I have more to learn and the only way is to put my pour up for dissection!

I think every member should have to put a vid up at least once!

My desire to learn is bigger than my ego. It's all good advice anyway, so what's to be scared of?

...just make sure you don't have a random pair of dirty skids in the background cos there's no telling what sort of abuse you'll be in for!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeeez Louise,

Even using my Classic let alone the Sage I'd have made my shot steamed my milk, drunk and had the cup in the sink before you'd even started to pull your shot.There is absolutely no need for that entire "ritual" as the others have said grind and thwack like a maniac, tamp, lock in the portafilter pull the shot, steam the milk if needed then drink it. The KISS principle works with a Classic no need for all that faffing around.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> x2 good to see how other people work. I'm going to try and do one at the weekend, see if my thwacking is up to speed.


Go Jeebs!

I'm going away for 10days so will take a gander when back.

Make sure you post in this thread so I can find it?

Interested to see the new combo in action!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Jeeez Louise,
> 
> Even using my Classic let alone the Sage I'd have made my shot steamed my milk, drunk and had the cup in the sink before you'd even started to pull your shot.There is absolutely no need for that entire "ritual" as the others have said grind and thwack like a maniac, tamp, lock in the portafilter pull the shot, steam the milk if needed then drink it. The KISS principle works with a Classic no need for all that faffing around.


Noted Charlie. Thanks for your input.

What's the KISS principle?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

p.s. I HAVE to warm up my classic else the brew comes out at 76 degrees and sour as hell.

Purging til the light goes out gives me the same starting point every time hence 25seconds re-heat.

Might have something wrong with my thermostat or summat...?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

well done Milan, it takes guts to put a vid' up. I am very quick preparing a shot, but i enjoy watching my mate who takes forever preparing his on an Expobar leva HX. I just love the result after the anticipation. well done bloke, any ways, whats the rush when at home


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks glevum!









The shot is drunk so quickly so I have to draw the process/enjoyment out somehow right!?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with the others, at least you put yourself out there and as you say you will learn more from doing it...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski said:


> p.s. I HAVE to warm up my classic else the brew comes out at 76 degrees and sour as hell.
> 
> Purging til the light goes out gives me the same starting point every time hence 25seconds re-heat.
> 
> Might have something wrong with my thermostat or summat...?


Sounds possible but I leave my Classic on all day so the machine itself is thoroughly heated through and has achieved whatever passes for thermal equilibrium on a Classic and I have never had any issues having to mess around like that, I was kind of waiting for the guy in the grass skirt thumping a dirty great drum while you danced around the basket in between your WDT stints, the number of times you stir the grinds and then go back and add more also baffled me, it would make sense to grind the lot fill the basket and then stir rather than creating different layers throughout the puck in the way you do.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Sounds possible but I leave my Classic on all day so the machine itself is thoroughly heated through and has achieved whatever passes for thermal equilibrium on a Classic and I have never had any issues having to mess around like that, I was kind of waiting for the guy in the grass skirt thumping a dirty great drum while you danced around the basket in between your WDT stints, the number of times you stir the grinds and then go back and add more also baffled me, it would make sense to grind the lot fill the basket and then stir rather than creating different layers throughout the puck in the way you do.


How long after you switch the machine on do you pull your first shot?

I mostly only have one shot a day around 11am - I work from home so I'd be wasting leckie if I kept it on all day.

Do you do ANY temp surfing? Obviously you are aware that there can be quite a big difference in temperature depending on where in the heating cycle you decide to pull your shot.

I WDT more than once because I've still not got round to getting a yoghurt pot to cut down and insert into the basket. I tried WDTing with a full basket and a fair amount of grinds ended up on the floor.

I'm aware of the possibility of diffeent layers forming hence trying to push the needle down quite far into the basket (tho not to the very bottom when the basket is full).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont worry , ill be getting Laura to Video me pulling some shots, making milk drinks on the Sage. It was part of the deal I made with them for letting me borrow the machine


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

My machine goes on an hour before I get up in a morning and goes off around 10pm so it's been on at least an hour by the time I pull my 1st shot. As, due to circumstances well beyond my control, I am at home pretty much all day I want the machine to be ready when I want a coffee not to have to plan my coffee 45 minutes or so in advance. I guess I sort of keep an eye on the heater light but thats all, I don't pull any water off it to warm the cups, got an instant hot water dispenser for that, I certainly don't have to mess around with the steam switch either, and to answer your obvious question, the coffee is fine every time.

I can't remember the last time I had to throw a shot down the sink. The machine being on all day means that it is thoroughly saturated versu just being on for 20-30 minutes before pulling a shot and therein lies your problem, I believe. I also think that it is in our make up as human males when confronted with things that aren't going quite as we would wish, to come up with odd little rituals to reassure ourselves that we are doing everything possible to ensure a good result.

Having watched your video, "you're a braver man than I Gunga Din" in putting one online, I think that you have inserted far far too many steps in your prep "ritual" and that you need to strip it right back to basics and start over. Try leaving the machine on all day or at the very least an hour before you make a coffee, lose all the fussing around with it keep your portafilter locked in and warm and thats it. Your grinder has a doser which should handle all the distribution for you without the need for WDT, if you feel you must stir the pot get a bamboo skewer it wont scratch the basket, stop dosing in stages grind all your dose and get it all into the basket in one go then just tamp it, if you have a convex tamper tamp the mound, if a flat tamper then level the basket and then tamp, give it a gentle polish with no pressure once tamped and then put your basket into the pf and lock it into the machine. The next step is to then place your cup onto your scales and tare them, then place the cup and the scales on the machine and if the brew light is on pull your shot and watch the weight of it.

The KISS principle is Keep It Simple Stupid, currently you are performing so many steps each of which can impart some error, get the basics right and then mess around, the Classic is way way more forgiving than a Silvia and doesn't require these little rituals to get a good shot.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Proper back to basics there Charlie, thank you.

I'll try this when I get back...tho' I'm already challenged by the thought of pulling a shot without drawing off any of that steaming water first











Charliej said:


> I also think that it is in our make up as human males when confronted with things that aren't going quite as we would wish, to come up with odd little rituals to reassure ourselves that we are doing everything possible to ensure a good result.


 True dat, tho I'd say it's a human being thing rather than just male (or female).

So, if we acknowledge this as a human trait, then more of us should be willing to share videos of our coffee making, right? Take as well as give advice.

'Boots was fair game so what has anyone else to loose?

(One stipulation though - you're not allowed to do any washing or tydying up around your machine when the feeling to film takes you).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well as it happens I will be making a video at some point but most probably not with the Classic although I will see if that can be done too. My biggest problem is my unreliable hands I can't seem to manage to hold a camera or phone still enough when doing video.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Quick update before I go, I tried everyone's suggestions and I've seen a definite improvement in the quality of my extraction this morning (and it took me half the time!).

Still had a dead spot in the centre of my basket but the tiger-striping was more pronounced and the coffee had a more complex taste profile.

Thanks guys, much appreciated!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So, Mr S Kid has visited today and we have attempted some extraction filming which hopefully you will see the result of in a day or so, when sorted. As a teaser though here is a picture from the making of documentary ....

View attachment 5096


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that the Lost Ark or Holy Grail in the drip tray of your L1?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that the Lost Ark or Holy Grail in the drip tray of your L1?


well it's not an ark is it....... I don't think Patrick looked any younger leaving the house after drinking from it either ,so rules out the grail too. Plus he's not the saviour, he's just a very naughty boy ( been a while since I posted that ...)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Clearly Patrick has been round as your machine looks somewhat respectable


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> well it's not an ark is it....... I don't think Patrick looked any younger leaving the house after drinking from it either ,so rules out the grail too. Plus he's not the saviour, he's just a very naughty boy ( been a while since I posted that ...)


So he didn't leave a sandal behind then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> So he didn't leave a sandal behind then?


Peace and love, Charlie


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Daren said:


> Do you do that routine every time you pull a shot? That would drive me mad! Perhaps I'm not putting in enough effort? The espresso for look good though.
> 
> 2 questions; how did it taste and how did you film that clip? I could see both hands! Was it a Gopro with body mount?


 isn't that 3 questions? Lol


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> isn't that 3 questions? Lol


Maths was never one of my strengths, along with my other 3 subjects; English, physics, geography, PE, RE, and French


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Thought I'd upload a video to post too.

The video came out pretty high contrast so it's hard to make out the colour of the coffee.

Next time I might focus on getting the colour better. I had to be quick for the disapproving girlfriend who was certain judging me for filming.

Not quite perfect by all means, but getting better. Any feedback is much appreciated.






I'm not sure about the way the streams don't join together straight away. How they dance around a spot. I'm assuming it's not distributed correctly and dancing around a compressed coffee spot towards the handle?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

This is a double shot from my old Gaggia Classic. I got it second-hand and it served me well holding it's value when i upgraded to my current Fracino Heavenly


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like you ran that shot rather long, certainly well into blonding?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

It tends to be a paler coffee - blonde in colour, but it remains viscous, not blonde as thought to be watery and shallow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Looks like you ran that shot rather long, certainly well into blonding?


And what is blonde


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To be fair -

Lighting -

Blonding - etc will never really represent on a you tube clips . One of the reason scales and weight are easier to use as a language and measure.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> And what is blonde


I think she was called Shayla. Worked in a factory making Union City Blue beans. She used to grind a bit too tight because the shots she pulled always extracted in two Parallel Lines. She gave up on espresso and went back to using an Atomic. The coffee must've been high in caffeine cos she Died Young, Stayed Pretty.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, I go coffee in, double in volume for anywhere around 27s. I see some extractions that look like bonfire toffee all the way through, but mine pale early. They taste great and I'm not selling it - yet!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Made a couple of videos.

Harder than I thought actually. Couldn't see the readout from the scales as I filmed, so tried to judge it best I could.

Machine, Gaggia Classic

Grinder, Krupps 75

Beans, Rave Italian job


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Made a couple of videos.
> 
> Harder than I thought actually. Couldn't see the readout from the scales as I filmed, so tried to judge it best I could.
> 
> ...


Nice soundtracks but I like the song in my brew video more


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

to be honest i wanted *Novocaine for the soul* by Eels as the soundtrack with the espresso emerging at the 40 second point,, beyond my skills, and maybe copyright infringement


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

lookseehear said:


> A full vid showing shot prep and bottomless pour - the bottomless behaved eventually! Beans are Extract original espresso.


Yea, not far off perfetto


----------

